# Chococaramel cake



## Diannebrown (Mar 28, 2017)

Can anyone share an easy recipe of choc- caramel cake? My child loves it.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

why don't you just do a search online? I did and found 9 different sites with the recipe


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Diannebrown said:


> Can anyone share an easy recipe of choc- caramel cake? My child loves it.


I'm not doing your work for you, but if it was me looking for a recipe....I'd use ask.com or your search engine for a recipe.


----------

